# How to buy a car/motorcycle with less than 1 year contract?



## Stefan66 (May 3, 2020)

Hi!
I'm, researching how to move to Spain and where to live. I have decided that I would like to spend 1 month in a few places to make up my mind where I want to stay, e.g. Madrid, Valencia, Alicante.
If I have done my research correctly it seems like the rule says that to be able to buy a car/motorcycle I must show a 1-year housing lease? I.e. if I only have 1-month Airbnb or something similar I can't buy?
Is this correct? Will, they really not sell to me?
Does this apply to shops or for individual buys also?
Would a person really care?
Anyone with experience with this? Any advice? Do I need to be bothered, or is this just a paper rule that no one follows?

Or should I rent this? 
https://www.idealista.com/en/inmueble/86294425/


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Stefan66 said:


> Hi!
> I'm, researching how to move to Spain and where to live. I have decided that I would like to spend 1 month in a few places to make up my mind where I want to stay, e.g. Madrid, Valencia, Alicante.
> If I have done my research correctly it seems like the rule says that to be able to buy a car/motorcycle I must show a 1-year housing lease? I.e. if I only have 1-month Airbnb or something similar I can't buy?
> Is this correct? Will, they really not sell to me?
> ...


I bought a car and that needed a copy of the padron, but the bike was just NIE and money.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I too have bought a car and a bike in Spain, both needed an address to register them with trafico so it's completely untrue to say that you don't need one.

If you bought privately the seller would need your address to de-register it.

Whether an AirBnB or Hotel would cut the mustard I couldn't say, probably depend on what came up on the computer when trafico punched it in.

Generally I don't make comparisons with UK but in this case I would draw a parallel and ask how you could buy a car there without an address for DVLA to send the new V5 to, no different in Spain.


----------



## Stefan66 (May 3, 2020)

Simon22 said:


> I bought a car and that needed a copy of the padron, but the bike was just NIE and money.


Thanks!



MataMata said:


> I too have bought a car and a bike in Spain, both needed an address to register them with trafico so it's completely untrue to say that you don't need one.
> 
> If you bought privately the seller would need your address to de-register it.
> 
> ...


The question is not if you need an address, the question is if you need a 1 years contract on the lease. I'm not from the UK, I don't know the rules in the UK but after little bit of googling, I can't find anything that says that you need 1-year lease in UK.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In UK you need a residential address, so not commercial or hotel, unless you actually live there (as live-in staff?). You can supply a relative's or friend's address, with their permission. Address is needed mainly for them to be able to contact you.

To register a car in Spain you need to be on padron (local population register), for which you need a title deed (property ownership), a lease (minimum of 3 months, though rules vary between municipalities) or utility bill with your name and address. 1-month AirBnB is unlikely to be accepted. They want to see a rental contract in Spanish.
Or just do extended car rental, from around 300 to 500 euro/month, though you may need to return your car each month and get another one.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

Can you have a long term bike rental? So, if for instance, you lived outwith the UK and saw a car/bike for sale, would it not be possible to give your address abroad?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

You need NIE & proof of address. As to whether a dealer/seller will accept a rental contract, that's up to them.

If you live here, you'd be registered on the padrón, & the padrón cert would be the official proof of address.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

When I bought a new car from the Ford dealer in Spain, he wanted to see my residence card, employment
contract and the last 3 payslips although as it was a brand new car, the requirement was also to satisfy
car financing at the same time.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Joppa said:


> In UK you need a residential address, so not commercial or hotel, unless you actually live there (as live-in staff?). You can supply a relative's or friend's address, with their permission. Address is needed mainly for them to be able to contact you.
> 
> To register a car in Spain you need to be on padron (local population register), for which you need a title deed (property ownership), a lease (minimum of 3 months, though rules vary between municipalities) or utility bill with your name and address. 1-month AirBnB is unlikely to be accepted. They want to see a rental contract in Spanish.
> Or just do extended car rental, from around 300 to 500 euro/month, though you may need to return your car each month and get another one.


As a non resident in Spain you only need to provide proof of address and NIE. Thats all I needed for the car I purchased in March.
I also provided bank details so the car tax could be taken automatically when its due next year.

Requirements may be different elsewhere but in Alicante thats all I was asked for. Didn't even want my Uk driving licence, but I showed it and my passport anyway.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Barriej said:


> As a non resident in Spain you only need to provide proof of address and NIE. Thats all I needed for the car I purchased in March.
> I also provided bank details so the car tax could be taken automatically when its due next year.
> 
> Requirements may be different elsewhere but in Alicante thats all I was asked for. Didn't even want my Uk driving licence, but I showed it and my passport anyway.


Yes, that's absolutely correct for a non-resident.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Joppa said:


> *To register a car in Spain you need to be on padron*


Respectfully again I have to disagree.

Only residents are permitted to be on their padron and there are potential fines both for town halls who abuse the system in order to gain income to which they are not entitled and the individuals who they illegally sign up.

Despite that many many non residents have either bought and registered cars here or switched their UK cars onto Spanish plates without it, verifiable proof of address is all that's required in that case.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MataMata said:


> Respectfully again I have to disagree.
> 
> Only residents are permitted to be on their padron and there are potential fines both for town halls who abuse the system in order to gain income to which they are not entitled and the individuals who they illegally sign up.
> 
> Despite that many many non residents have either bought and registered cars here or switched their UK cars onto Spanish plates without it, verifiable proof of address is all that's required in that case.


You are absolutely correct with all points made.


----------

